# Last chance to get in on some amazing flounder gigging action



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The end of flounder season is fast approaching, and gigging has been very good this month. Big fish are really showing up now, and we had 5 fish over 20" last night, with the largest at 24". Pictures below are from 10/13 and 10/9.

*Upcoming open nights:
October 17, 18
November = Closed season
December 4-8, 11-13, 15, 18-22*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice pics.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*alligators*

Gigging is still good, getting fast limits in 2-3 hours each night, I still have October 17-18 open if anyone is interested.

Check out this video of a big alligator (10-11 foot) from Thursday night.


----------

